# do i have a good sump\refugium for my 125g



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

the sticker on the sump says reef master filltration system. its 3'L 16"H 12" W.. The returnd pump is a ., rio 3700 3420lph ..


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

angelsdice159 said:


> the sticker on the sump says reef master filltration system. its 3'L 16"H 12" W.. The returnd pump is a ., rio 3700 3420lph ..


That pump is OK but I would go a bit bigger. That one turns your tank over a little over 7 times an hour.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

trouble93 said:


> That pump is OK but I would go a bit bigger. That one turns your tank over a little over 7 times an hour.


Just make sure your overflow and piping can handle the increase in water flow.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Scuff said:


> Just make sure your overflow and piping can handle the increase in water flow.


Good point, if the tank is reef ready you would have no problem.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im sorry. i dont understand. What kind or overflow should i have.? I have another question. Should the water line in the first compartment be so high. ill post a pictur. I think it should be under the top of the sock.. Thanks again for any advise i just want the best for my little friends. Ill name the pic.. Sump


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

How would you like to use the sump..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Without seeing a photo of the entire sump, I'm going to say that's just the way it's designed. Most sumps have baffles installed to keep water levels in different compartments at differing heights for various reasons.

As far as your overflow, you're likely fine, but if you bump up in size with the return pump, you need to make sure the piping for your overflow will be able to handle it. It's likely that it will, but you just need to make sure. What size tubing is your overflow using?


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

the piping in the overflow box is 1"1\4 and the piping that drains down is 1" 1\2 " ill post another pictur of my sump and overflow box


----------

